# Are There Hormones in Your Whey?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One question that has popped up a few times in my email ???in box??? relates to the issue of hormones in whey protein supplements. Are there hormones in your whey? It???s not a simple ???yes??? or ???no??? answer I am sorry to say, but the short answer is, people have nothing to fear.Being an animal [...]

*Read More...*


----------

